# Red-dot or Scope for bad eyes?



## BeardCollector (Jan 3, 2011)

First Post:

I am setting up a shotgun to use for turkey hunting in the spring (Rem 870 12g with sureshot thumbhole stock, and Primos Jellyhead choke), I have kill 7 birds in the past 3 years since being turned onto turkey hunting and it is now probably my favorite kind of hunting.

I have had one problem though, when using open sight guns either rifle like a .22 or my shotgun with double bead. when my eye focuses on the sights everything in the distance becomes fuzzy (i have poor eyes and wear contacts)

 I used to have a problem with it happen with my bow too so i learned to shoot both eyes open and it completely solved the problem, I also have no problem using scopes on my rifles.

So I am looking to buy either a low power scope, like the bushnell XLT 1.75-4x32 with circle dot retical *OR* get a non magnified red-dot scope that can be used with both eyes open that should help eliminate my problem as well. like the Burris fastfire or TruGlow gobbler stopper.

Any input on whether the red-dot and keeping a clear field of view or scope and clarity of magnification will be better for my turkey only gun???


----------



## DocCuller (Jan 3, 2011)

I've used a red dot scope for the last couple of years and think it works great.  Since you're trying to kill a bird no further than 50 yards magnification isn't needed.  Just put the dot on his neck and send a load of #6's his way.  Works every time!!!!


----------



## ssm (Jan 3, 2011)

I went to a Red Dot scope about 3 or 4 years ago, and it has been a great move for me.  I like being able to keep both eyes open  while looking at a turkey coming and seeing the red dot on his head the whole way.

With a scope you still must have very good shooting form and keep your head down to see the cross hairs on the turkey.  With a red dot, if you can see the dot on his head, that is where the pattern will hit.

The only draw back is the fear of your battery going dead.  I replace mine at the start of the season and have a spare in my vest.

ssm


----------



## SCPO (Jan 3, 2011)

i use the burris FFII red dot. small. my eye sight has faded too.


----------



## robertyb (Jan 3, 2011)

I have the same problem so I put a scope on my 835. No problems at all with the scope and when it goes boom something dies.


----------



## BeardCollector (Jan 3, 2011)

robertyb said:


> I have the same problem so I put a scope on my 835. No problems at all with the scope and when it goes boom something dies.




what scope do you use?


----------



## Nitro (Jan 3, 2011)

Burris FF for me too. 

Outstanding optics !!


----------



## boparks (Jan 3, 2011)

Burris fastfire for me as well.

I had the same problem focusing on both front and rear sights and having a clear view of a target, epsecially in low light conditions,  and I was missing birds.  

The Fastfire type sight solves that problem, allows you to see down and to the side of a barrel like open sights, is less likely to get knocked off because of it's tight low profile, and the battery life is great, although like Sadler, I'll be changing batteries at the beginning of the season.

It ain't cheap to buy and install but it's nice to have


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 3, 2011)

boparks said:


> Burris fastfire for me as well.
> 
> I had the same problem focusing on both front and rear sights and having a clear view of a target, epsecially in low light conditions,  and I was missing birds.
> 
> ...



Can't beat a Fastfire IMO. My eyesight has always been bad, I've been wearing contacts since I was probably 10, and have never been able to shoot well with just iron sights. This sight fixes that problem for me. I'll have one on any turkey gun I ever own.


----------



## BeardCollector (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks for all the help guys, the guy that got me into turkey hunting recommended I get a scope for a little clearer look at longer shots since we dont get the luxury of having birds come flying in and jumping on the decoys at 8yds like you see on TV. my 7 birds have all been 30-46yds. 

but im not sold on the extra weight and loss of vision with a scope not out weighing the positives (literally), But i do want some type of sight on top.

going to try and get to store that i can look at and through a bunch of different sights before i go and sling a bunch of money on something


----------



## robertyb (Jan 3, 2011)

BeardCollector said:


> what scope do you use?



I use the Simmons Pro Diamond 2x32.


----------



## swashmore (Jan 4, 2011)

robertyb said:


> I use the Simmons Pro Diamond 2x32.



x2 I like the pro diamond - put the birds head in the diamond and let it fly. No worries about batteries going dead and slight magnification for my 44 yr old eyes.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 4, 2011)

Red dot.....


----------



## scott ellis (Jan 5, 2011)

You would get my vote for a open red dot, not the scope.  Much easier on the eyes and as already stated(by sadler i think) you can keep both eyes open and on the gobbler all the way to till he is in range.  Most are parallax free out to 30 to 40 yards.  I have a Truglo Red/Green Multi Reticle Open Sight and have tested it out to 50. It still impacts center on the target no matter where the reticle is in the ring.  As well, with turkey guns obtaining tighter patterns and longer effective ranges the 5 MOA dot reticle provides a much finer sight picture.  I know my old fiber optic bead, would cover up the upper half of a gobbler at 50 yards. Just my $.02......

s.e.


----------



## GeorgeShu (Jan 5, 2011)

I have used a Bushnell Trophy red dot scope for over 10 years and it has worked well for me with my vision problems.  No need for me to change but if I did I would go with an open red dot, I have one on my bow, that allows for 2 eye vision.


----------



## Ben Athens (Jan 5, 2011)

I started with Iron sights, then went to a scope the to a red dot . Now I am back to a 4 power scope.


----------

